# الاساسيات الميكانيكية



## علاء محسن علي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الاساسيات الميكانيكية MECHANICAL PRINCIPLES
الميكانيكاmechanics:علم يدرس مواضيع وقوانين وصف الحركةkinematics و علم التحريك dynamicو علم الاتزانstatic
علم وصف الحركة kinematics
يدرس وصف حركة الاجسام باستعمال مفاهيم المكان و الزمان بصرف النظر عن مسببات الحركة.
	علم التحريك dynamics:
	يدرس مسببات حركة الاجسام و العلاقات بين حركتها و القوى المؤثرة عليها و خصائص الاجسام الصلبة.
	علم الاتزانstatics:
	يدرس الشروط اللازمة لحفظ الاجسام في حالة اتزان.
	و يقصد بالحركة الميكانيكية التغير الذي يحدث بمرور الزمن لمواضع الاجسام المادية في الفراغ بالنسبة لبعضها البعض,ان الحركة غير منفصلة عن المادة بل انها واحدة من اهم الخواص المعبرة عن وجودها.
الكميات الهندسية
يوجد في الميكانيك ثلاث كميات هندسية رئيسية غير محددة و تعتبر الاساس في تركيب الكميات الهندسية الاخرى و هي:

الطول length : و هو المسافة بين نقطتين L 
الزمن time: و هو الوقت الذي يستغرقه حدوث اية عملية t
الكتلة mass : وهي تعبر عن مقدار المادة او الجزيئات m
الموجودة فيها.
تتناسب كتلة الجسم مع وزنه,اذ ان وزن الجسم يعبرعن مقدار جذب الارض للكتلة.
اما الكميات الهندسية المشتقة فتنشأ عن ارتباط الطول و الزمن و الكتلة بعلاقات معينة و اهمها السرعة, التسارع,القوة,الشغل,الطاقة,القدرة,العزم........
السرعةvelocity:
وهي معدل تغير المسافة التي يقطعها جسم ما بالنسبة للزمن.
فاذا كان جرار يسير بسرعة منتظمة و قطع مسافة xفي وقت قدره t فان سرعته خلال هذه الفترةv = x / t [ m / s ] 
التسارعacceleration 
وهي معدل تغير السرعة بالنسبة للزمن.
فاذا تحرك جرار بسرعة ابتدائيةv1 و زادت سرعته بعد زمنt و اصبحت v2 فان تسارع الجراريصبح 
a=v2 – v1 / t [m. s-2]
القوة force
وهي الفعل الذي يؤثر على جسم ما فيعمل على تحريكه اذا كان ساكنا او يسبب تغيير حركته مقدارا او اتجاها او كليهما
قوانين نيوتن
هنالك مجموعة من القوانين التي وضعها نيوتن و التي تعتبر اساسا لفهم التطبيقات و الاستنتاجات الرئيسية لعلم الميكانيكا و هذه هي:
القانون الاول:
تحافظ النقطة المادية على حالة السكون او الحركة المنتظمة على خط مستقيم ما لم تجبر على التغيير من قبل قوة خارجية
القانون الثاني
إن التسارع الذي تكتسبه نقطه مادية بفعل قوة مؤثرة عليها يأخذ اتجاه القوة و يتناسب معها طرديا من حيث المقدار.و هذا يعني بان تسارعا لا صفريا ينبغي ان يدل على وجو د قوة لا صفرية,
تعرف الوحدة الدولية IS النيوتن كالتالي:
هي القوة اللازمة لمنح كتلة kg1 تسارع مقدارهm.s-2 1 و يعبر عنها بدلالة الوحدات الاساسية kg.m.s-2 =1N 1
نجد ان هذا القانون يربط بين القوة و حركة الجسم و خصائصه.فاذا اثرت قوة F على جسم معين كتلتهm واكسبته تسارعا a فان هذا القانون يصبح F = m . a [N]
القانون الثالث
لكل فعل رد فعل مساو له في المقدار و معاكس له في الاتجاه.
انواع القوى الميكانيكية

للقوى الميكانيكيةاشكال متعددة و مختلفة اهمها:
قوة الجرtraction force 
وهي القوة التي تسحب الجسم باتجاه معين فتسبب شده او استطالته.
قوة الضغط compression force 
و هي القوة التي تكبس على الجسم بمقدار كتلتها فتؤدي الى تقارب الجزيئات من بعضها البعض وذلك اذا كان الجسم طريا كحبيبات التربة.
قوة الجذب الارضيattraction force 
وهي القوة التي تجذب الاجسام الموجودة على سطح الارض او فوقها نحو مركز الكرة الارضية.
فاذا سقط جسم سقوط حر تحت تاثير الجاذبية الارضية فان تسارع الجسم الساقط يكون تسارع الجاذبية الارضيةg و قيمته 9,8 1 m. s -2 
لذلك فان قوة الجذب الارضي و هي تساوي وزن الجسم w تعطى حسب قانون نيوتن كالتالي: 
w = m . g [N]


قوة رد الفعل reaction force

اذا اثرت قوة ما على جسم فان هذا الجسم يقاوم القوة المؤثرة بقوة تساويها في المقدار و تعاكسها في الاتجاه.
قوة الطرد المركزي centrifugal force 
و هي القوة المتولدة عن دوران الجسم حول مركز معين, و تتوقف هذه القوة على كتلة الجسم و سرعة دورانه و بعده عن المركزr و تعطى هذه القوة كالتالي:

FC = m v2 / r [N] 
قوة الاحتكاك friction force 
وهي القوة الناشئة نتيجة حركة سطح جسم ما على سطح جسم اخر.
الشغلwork 
اذا قام جرار بجر مقطورة زراعية بقوة افقية ثابتهF لمسافة s في اتجاه القوة فيقال ان تلك القوة بذلت شغلا مقداره:w = F . S [JOUL] 
هذا يعني ان الشغل هو حاصل ضرب القوة في الازاحة و هو كمية قياسية تعين بالمقدار فقط.و لا يعرف عند لحظة او نقطة بل على امتداد فترة .
الطاقة energy E 
انها المقدرة على انجاز شغل و لها اشكال متعددة منها: الميكانيكية,الحرارية,الكهربائية.الذرية.......

من اهم ما تمتاز به الطاقةالمختلفة هو امكانية تحويل احدها للاخر لتحقيق غرض معين و هنا نركز على الاشكال الميكانيكية للطاقة و التي اهمها:
طاقة الوضع EP potential energy 

وهي الطاقة التي يكتسبها الجسم اما بفعل تركيبه او بفعل ارتفاعه عن منسوب معين.
فمثلا اذا رفعنا جسم من سطح الارض الى ارتفاع معين فاننا نبذل شغلا للتغلب على جاذبية الارض للجسم أي برفعنا الجسم نكون قد اكسبناه خاصية جديدة لم يمتلكها من قبل و هي القدرة على انجاز شغل و تسمى هذه القابلية على انجاز الشغل بالطاقة.

و الشغل في هذه الحالة هو حاصل ضرب وزن الجسم m . g في الارتفاع h أي ان:
EP = m . g .h [ J ]
طاقة الحركةkinetic energy 
هي الطاقة التي يكتسبها الجسم بفعل حركته. 
ان جزيئات الجسم في حالة حركة مستمرة و الحرارة التي يحتويها جسم هي طاقة حركة
هذه الجزيئات. فالجرار المتحرك و الجسم الساقط يحتوي على طاقة حركة تتولد فيها بفعل حركتها و تعطى طاقة حركة الجسم بنصف حاصل ضرب كتلة الجسم في مربع سرعته:EK=1/2 m . V2 [ J ] 

القدرة ( P ) Power
هي معدل تغير الشغل المبذول بالنسبة للزمن
p = w / t = F S / t = F . v [watt] 
و تقاس القدرة بوحدة الواط او الحصان الميكانيكيhorse power HP 
1HP = 746 watt
الكفاءة الميكانيكيةm Mechanical Efficiency η 
من المعروف أن كل محرك يقوم بتوليد قدرة ميكانيكية يستفاد منها في رفع أجسام وتدوير آلات ومعدات مختلفة ، إلا انه في الحقيقة لا يمكن الاستفادة من كامل القدرة التي يولدها المحرك نظرا لان جزء من هذه القدرة يفقد في الاحتكاك وفي تدوير العمود الرئيس له الذي ينفل القدرة إلى الآلات المراد تشغيلها.
لذلك فإن القدرة الفعلية effecting power Pe التي يمكن الاستفادة منها تقل عن القدرة النظرية أو البيانية indicated power Pi التي يولدها المحرك بمقدار الفقد في القدرة .
وتسمى نسبة القدرة الفعلية إلى القدرة البيانية بالكفاءة الميكانيكية وتعطى كنسبة مئوية 
ηm = Pe / P i X 100% 
مثال : محرك كفاءته الميكانيكية 90% استخدم لرفع جسم كتلته 250 كغم. أوجد القدرة التي يولدها هذا المحرك إذا كانت سرعة الرفع 2م \ ثانية ؟
Pe=F . v= m. g. v =250X10X2 =5000 W
η= P/PX100%
Pi=P e / η m X100 =5000/90X100 =5555,55 w
عزم الدوران τ Torque 
إن عزم قوة بالنسبة لنقطة أو لمحور عبارة عن مقدار القوة على إحداث دوران في الجسم المؤثر عليه حول النقطة أو المحور ويحسب العزم بضرب القوة F بذراعها العمودي (البعد العمودي بين خط عمل القوة ومحور الدوران) على اتجاهها L 
τ= F x L (N. m)
وعزم الدوران هذا هو كمية متجهة بعدها الفيزيائي وبعد القوة في المسافة ووحدتها الدولية هي (N. m) 
النفط الخام 
النفط الخام عبارة عن مزيج من مركبات هيدروكاربونية مختلفة تتفاوت في اوزانها النوعية ودرجات غليانها ، وقد استخدمت هذه الخاصية لعزل مختلف هذه المركبات كل على حدة وذلك بتسخين النفط الخام تدريجياً بواسطة البخار والغازات الساخنة المارة في أنابيب خاصة داخل أوعية مقفلة وبذلك تبخر أولاً الزيوت الخفيفة وبإرتفاع درحة الحرارة أكثر تتبخر الزيوت المتوسطة الثقل وتليها الزيوت الاكثر ثقلاً . تتجمع الابخرة المختلفة الناتجة عند كل من درجات الحرارة في أعلى جهاز التقطير حيث تكثف بالتبريد لتجمع مرة ثانية في أنابيب منفصلة يحتوي كل منها على سلسلة من الزيوت المتقاربة الخواص . بتكرار هذه العملية نفسها على كل سلسلة نحصل على أنواع مختلفة من الزيوت . تسمى هذه الطريقة بالتقطير التجزيئي للنفط الخام وبإتباعها يمكننا الحصول انواع مختلفة من الوقود والزيوت نظراً للإختلاف الملحوظ في درجات غليانها منها البنزين ، الكيروسين ووقود الديزل .
وقود البنزين:
يستعمل البنزين (الكازولين) مع الهواء كخليط في اسطوانة محرك الاحتراق الداخلي حيث يتم الاشتعال بالشرارة تحت ظروف ضغط وحرارة معينة وبشكل متوالي مبتدئاً من شمعة الاشتعال وفي مثل هذه الحالة يظهر صوت إرتطام مسموع على شكل دقات أو قرقعة بسبب نشوء الاحتراق اللحظي وإن هذه الحالة إذا كانت كثيفة فإن لها تأثيراً سيئاً على قدرة المحرك . 
ولمقاومة ذلك يعالج بالعدد الاوكتاني وهو مقياس لميل الوقود لمقاومة الاحتراق بالقرقعة وهذا العدد هو قياس بدون وحدات مبني على مركبين هيدروكاربونيين هما الهبتان الاعتيادي (برافين مشبع) C7H16 له عدد أوكتاني يساوي صفراً والآيزو أوكتان C8H18 له عدد أوكتاني قيمته 100 ويتم الإختبار في محرك خاص. العدد الذي يسمى به البنزين مثلاً 95 أو 98 المحسن هو يمثل نسبة الآيزو اوكتان والباقي هو هبتان تضاف للبنزين مواد اخرى منها مركبات الرصاص وحالياً منعت بسبب الحفاظ على البيئة و تضاف ايضاً الملونات.
وقود الديزل
	أحد مشتقات النفط الخام والذي يسمى بزيت الغاز وتؤثر خصائصه على أداء المحرك وأهم هذه الخصائص هي نوع الاشتعال حيث الوقود الجيد يشتعل ذاتياً عند درجات الحرارة المنخفظة نسبياً فيتحسن عمل المحرك ويكون أسهل في بدء التشغيل واقل انتاجا للدخان و يعبر عن ذلك برقم او عددمعين يسمى بالعدد السيتيني و هو يماثل في الاستعمال عدد الاوكتان . و العدد السيتيني هو خليط من هيدروكاربونيين نقيين هما السيتينC16H34 له اشتعال عالي ويختار لتمثيل قمة القياس 100 و الفا مثيل نفثالين ذو اشتعال واطئ جدا وهو يمثل قاع المقياس صفر فمثلا الوقود الحاوي على %30 سيتين و %70 الفامثيل نفثالين يعطى له عدد سيتيني 30.
	اللزوجة
	تعبر عن مقدار الاحتكاك الداخلي في سائل ما او مقدارمقاومته للسريان .
	وتقاس لزوجة وقودمحرك الديزل بالسنتستوك و تقاس اللزوجة قبل استعمال الوقودلانها تحدد قابليته للسريان في مجموعة تغذية المحرك.
	يعطى الوقود الاقل لزوجة رذاذا اقصر نسبيا و ذرات ادق في الحجم من الوقود الاكثر لزوجة و هذه خاصية مهمة.
دهون التزييت و الشحوم
	لتقليل الاحتكاك و تاكل الاجزاء المتحركةو كذلك للتقليل من درجات الحرارةالعالية للسطوح المعرضة لها مثل المكبس. على الزيت ان يتمتع بخواص معينةلانه يعمل بظروف مختلفة و من اهم الخواص هي اللزوجة و السيوله و مقاومة للحرارة و الانجماد.
	الزيوت هي حيوانية و نباتية و معدنيةتستخرج من النفط الخام حيث تضاف لها مواد مختلفة لتحسين خواصها و اهم خاصية هي اللزوجة التي يشار لها بالارقام 10,20,30,40,.......وكلما قل الرقم قلت اللزوجة و كلما كبر الرقم كبرت اللزوجة.
	و في الاجواء الباردة يفضل الزيت بلزوجة منخفضة اقل من 30 و لزوجة اعلى في الجو الحار أي اكثر من 30.
	اما شحوم التزييت فهي دهون مضاف لها مواد لاعطاءها القوام السميك مثل المواد الصابونية لزيادة كثافتها حيث تعمل على تزييت و تنظيف الاجزاء المتحركة.
	هنالك شحوم الصابون الكلسي التي تستخدم للتزييت و التشحيم التي لا تعمل بدرجات حرارة عالية, اما شحوم الصودا فهي المستخدمة في تشحيم كراسي الاطارات وهي اقل مقاومة للرطوبة و الماء.
المعادن و انواعها
	تستخدم في تصنيع الاجزاء و القطع الميكانيكية للالات و المكائن الزراعية كثير من المعادن منها الحديد و المعادن الملونة و سبائك المعادن المختلفة و مواد مختلفة منها البلاستيك و المطاط والاصباغ و غيرها.
	الحديد: هو سبيكة الحديد و الكاربون و يقسم الى حديد زهر و حديد صلب
	حديد الزهر(الاهين):و هو سبيكة من الحديد و الكاربون و المنغنيز و السليكون و الكبريت و الفسفور و غيرها و هو ثلاث انواع:
	حديد الزهر الرمادي:
	نسبة الكاربون فيه من 2-2,5% و قابليته على الصهر جيدة و الصب لهذا يستعمل في عمليات صب الاجزاء الميكانيكية و بسبب نسبة الكاربون العالية يكون غير قابل للطرق و الكبس و يمتاز بسرعة تحطمه و تهشمه عند الطرق, تصنع منه صناديق السرع , كتلة الاسطوانة و غطاءها. 
حديد الزهر الابيض 
	يتصف با لصلابة و الصلادة وغير قابل للصب و صعب التشكيل بالمخارط وهو المادة الاولية للحصول على حديد الزهر القابل للطرق.
	حديد الزهر القابل للطرق: و يتم الحصول عليه عند تسخين حديد الزهر الابيض الى درجة حرارة 900 -1000 م˚ و تبريده ببطء وهذا الحديد قابل للطرق و الكبس.
	حديد الصلب: و هو سبيكة الحديد و الكاربون التي نسبتها اقل من 20% مع عناصر اخرى هي السليكون و المنغنيز و الفسفور و غيرها. و يقسم حديد الصلب الى كاربوني و مطعم.
	الفولاذ الكاربوني: يقسم الى عدة انواع منها فولاذ القطع الميكانيكية و فولاذ العدد و فولاذ السرع العالية و غيرها.
	تصنع من هذا الحديد الاجزاء التي تتحمل اجهادات كبيرة مثل عمود الكامات و التروس و عمود المرفق و اللوالب و غيرها.و كذلك تصنع من هذا الحديد ادوات القطع مثل سكاكين او اقلام الخراطة و المثاقب و القلاووظ لعمل الاسنان و غيرها.
	الفولاذ المطعم: و هو سبيكة من الحديد تحتوي اضافة الى الكاربون السليكون و الكروم و النيكل و الولفرام و المولبيديوم وغيرها من العناصر و بنسب معينة.
المعادن الملونه
	اهم هذه المعادن هي النحاس و الخارصين و الرصاص و القصدير و الالمنيوم
	النحاس : معدن ذو لون احمر يغلي عند 1080م˚ و كثافته kg.m36x103 وهوموصل جيد للحرارة و الكهربائية و لهذا السبب يستعمل في الموصلات الحرارية و الكهربائية.
	الخارصين: لونه ابيض مزرق يغلي عند 400 م˚و كثافته7,1x 103 kg.m3
يتاكسد في المواء الرطب مكونا على سطحه طبقة من اوكسيد الخارصين التي تحفضه من التاكسد الداخلي و لذلك تطلى به بعض الاجزاء الفولاذية.
القصدير : لونه ازرق فضي و درجة غليانه230 م˚ و كثافته 7,3x103kg.m3 
عند اذابته و تبريده ياخذ شكل حبيبات و يستعمل بكثرة في اللحام.
الرصاص : معدن لين يمكن قطعه بالسكين يغلي عند 336م˚
و كثافته11,4x103kg.m3 لونه رصاصي يتاكسد مع الهواء و لا يتاثر بفعل الحوامض ويستعمل في البطاريات و في سبائك الرصاص.
الالمنيوم : معدن خفيف لونه ابيض درجة غليانه 660م ˚و كثافته2,7x103kg.m3 تصنع منه المكانس و الكاربوريتر.
وتدخل ايضا سبائك الالمنيوم والقصدير والرصاص والنحاس في تصنيع اجزاء كثيرة من الآلآت والمكائن. 

معاملة المعادن عند التصنيع للمكائن والآلات
	هنالك طرق متعددة لتشكيل القطع الميكانيكية وذلك لغرض بناء وتصنيع اجزاءها ونذكر أهمها:
	التشكيل بالصب: ونعني بذلك السباكة للحصول على الاجزاء ويتم ذلك عبر صهر المعدن وصبه في قالب التشكيل ، إنها طريقة تكنلوجية سهلة للحصول على أجزاء ذات أشكال هندسية معقدة مثل هيكل كتلة المحرك ذات التجاويف المائية وهيكل صندوق التروس وغيرها. تستخدم السباكة الرملية وهي قوالب رملية لإنتاج مسبوكة واحدة فقط أي أنها لإستخدام واحد وكذلك تستخدم قوالب شبه دائمية من الفخارات أو القوالب المعدنية والتي تمتاز بجودتها ودقتها.
	يتكون قالب السباكة من نصفين علوي وسفلي وبذلك نحصل على تجويف القالب الذي هو نسخة للمسبوكة بإستعمال النموذج المصنع من الخشب او من معدن عند الانتاج الكمي وهو من نصفين يمكن فصلهما ، يتكون التجويف الداخلي بوساطة القلب الذي يوضع في داخل القالب ، ويصنع القلب من الرمل المكبوس والمتلاصق بشدة. 
	يملئ المعدن المنصهر المراد سبكه تجويف القالب عن طريق قنوات الصب وبعد إخراج المسبوكه من القالب وإخراج القلب تقطع قنوات الصب عن المعدن الزائد وتنظف المسبوكة من الرمل الذي يلتصق بها.
	التشكيل بالضغط هي طريقة متطورة في تشكيل المعادن وتعتمد على خاصية اللدونة في المعدن أي قدرته على تغيير أبعاده وشكله الذي إكتسبه بعد إزالة القوى الخارجية المؤثرة عليه. وأهم الطرق المستخدمة هي الدلفنة وسحب الاسلاك والطرق والكبس.
	الدلفنة هي عملية ضغط المعدن بين إسطوانتين دائريتين في ماكنة الدلفنة للحصول على السمك المطلوب
التشكيل بسحب الاسلاك التشكيل بسحب الاسلاك
هي عملية تشكيل على البارد بسحب المعدن من خلال فتحة أصغر من مقطعه ويمكن أن نحصل على اسلاك بسمك 0.1 ملم وكذلك الانابيب الرقيقة الجدران
التشكيل بالطرق والكبس
	الطرق هو عملية تغيير شكل المعدن المسخن بالطرق بواسطة المطرقة او بالمكبس حيث يتكثف المعدن اثناء عملية طرقه وترتفع خواصه الميكانيكية ويمكن ان يكون الطرق حراً أو في قوالب كبس خاصة تسمى القوالب.
	في الطرق الحر (الحدادة) يشكل المعدن المشغل بين سطحين مستويين ويمكن للمعدن أن ينساب بينهما بإتجاه السطحين.
	يخضع إنسياب المعدن أثناء الطرق في القوالب لشكل تجويف القالب. تستخدم الحدادة الحرة بشكل ضيق في إنتاج القطع الميكانيكية لانه من الصعب الحصول على اجزاء معقدة وتتميز ايضاً بقلة إنتاجيتها.
	يسخن المعدن قبل طرقه الى درجة حرارة معينه بوسائل مختلفة (الكورة ، الافران.....) يسمى الجزء الناتج عن عمليات طرق المتوالية بالمطروقة. ومن العمليات الاساسية للحدادة اليدوية هي الكبس والسحب والثقب والثني واللوي والقطع واللحام.
	أما الكبس في قوالب فيتميز بدقته وإنتاجيته الاعلى من الطرق الحر والجزء الاساسي في عملية الكبس هو القالب المتكون من جزء علوي وسفلي وبينهما يقع التجويف الذي يمثل شكل المطروقة المطلوب كبسها 
التشكيل باللحام
	اللحام هو عملية الحصول على أجزاء غير قابلة للتفكيك بالتسخين الموضعي لحافات الاجزاء المتصلة وقد حل اللحام محل البرشام حلولا تاماً تقريباً في حالات كثيرة. يجري اللحام بالصهر بتسخين حافات الاجزاء الموصلة الى حالة الانصهار ثم يتكون اللحام بتجميد جزء المعدن السائل حيث يختلط المعدن المنصهر لكل من هاتين القطعتين في جزء واحد ثم يتصلب ليكون بعد التبريد وصلة إلتئام بين القطعتين وحسب الطاقة المستخدمة يقسم اللحام الى انواع كثيرة منها : 
	اللحام بالشعلة الاوكسي استيلينية وهنا يستخدم الاوكسجين والاستيلين بنسبة معينة وتصل درجة الحرارة الى 3000 درجة مئوية وتستخدم اسلاك لحام خاصة كمادة مضافة ويستخدم هذا النوع في عمليات القطع بشكل واسع.
	اللحام بالقوس الكهربائي: يتم أيصال الطاقة اللازمة لتسخين المعادن بواسطة قوس كهربائي يتغذى من المولادات الكهربائية وبتيار متردد وتستعمل اقطاب معدنية الكترودية مطلية لغرض حماية المعدن المنصهر اثناء اللحام من اوكسجين الهواء .
	في الصناعة اصبح اللحام الشائع هو اللحام المستخدم لثاني اوكسيد الكربون . هنالك طرق اخرى للحام نشير الى بعض منها اللحام بالليزر ، اللحام النقطي ، لحام المقاومة ، بالالكتروند الولفرامي وغيرها، ودخل في هذا المجال الروبوت الآلي لزيادة الانتاجية والدقة في عمليات اللحام.
	التشكيل بالقطع : يعني التشكيل بالقطع هو الحصول على اشكال هندسية مطلوبة بإستخدام عمليات الخراطة والتفريز والثقب والتقشيط والجلخ ...الخ حيث تتم ازالة جزء المعدن المشغل للحصول على الشكل المطلوب. 


:28:
ارجو ان تستفادو من هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 

معلومات منوعة مهامة


----------



## علاء محسن علي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا الى الاخوة الاعزاء على مرورهم على هذا الموضوع وانتظرو مني المزيد


----------



## ماجد جلميران (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخ علاء جزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## مندو باشا (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل يا جميل


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى الوصيفى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## يونس فاخر (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع مفيد جدا اخي علاء ، الله يوفقك ويحفظك ، وكل عام وانت بخير اعاده الله عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات
دمت بحفظ الرحمن


----------



## علاء محسن علي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

كل عام وانتم بخير اعاده الله علينا بالخير والبركه...... اشكر كل الزملاء الذين وضعو ردودهم بالكلمات الجميله واتمنى لهم الموفقيه ان شاء الله :28:


----------



## omarbog4 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

وااااااااااااو مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## القماطي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل خير
ابوسعدة


----------



## welz (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكور


----------



## ميكانييكا (28 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محفوظ (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم جمعه علي (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير:14:


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (24 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله في جهدك ونفع الله بك


----------



## engineer_uot (27 يوليو 2009)

أجمل مساء بغدادي الى كل الاخوة الموجودين بالملتقى تحياتي ...ابو خلدون المهندس


----------



## م.احمد فولي (27 يوليو 2009)

كافأك الله بما تستحق يا أخي


----------



## وسام الحب (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمراياد (11 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي


----------



## حيدر هادي لطيف (12 يناير 2010)

:12:بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## Nashat ayid (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراٌ


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## REDA_DERNA (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وانت دائما متألق


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 يناير 2010)

مجهود رائع اخي الكريم 
وفقك الله وايانا لما فيه الخير والثواب


----------



## خالد فراج (23 يناير 2010)

:73:


المهندسة جهاد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> معلومات منوعة مهامة


----------



## مختار النوبى (1 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير على المجهود الرائع*

:75:


علاء محسن علي قال:


> الاساسيات الميكانيكية mechanical principles
> الميكانيكاmechanics:علم يدرس مواضيع وقوانين وصف الحركةkinematics و علم التحريك dynamicو علم الاتزانstatic
> علم وصف الحركة kinematics
> يدرس وصف حركة الاجسام باستعمال مفاهيم المكان و الزمان بصرف النظر عن مسببات الحركة.
> ...


----------



## عمراياد (2 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (3 فبراير 2010)

ما شاء الله
نفتقر فعلا كمهندسين عرب لهده الأساسيات ونتمنى أن نداوم على مراجعتها ونتحول من مهندسين ناسخين للألات الأجنبية الى مخترعين ومنتجين


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 فبراير 2010)

*معلومات هامة
بارك الله فيك
ولكن لي رأي أرجو أن ينال رضاك:
لو تقوم بكتابة الملف على الوورد وتدرج بعض الصور التوضيحية ثم تقوم بادراجه كرابط مرفق مما يسهم في زيادة قوة الموضوع ويمكن للحفاظ على مجهودك تحويله إلى ملف pdf
مع شكري*


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (3 فبراير 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر اخي العزيز موضوع مفيد جدا اخي علاء ، الله يوفقك ويحفظك


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## king syria (4 فبراير 2010)

يسلموإديك خينا علاء حلوووووو كتير


----------



## hhhkhalil (5 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## simko (7 فبراير 2010)

:75::75::75::75ank u


----------



## محفوظ (19 فبراير 2010)

Thank you for your efforts, best regards


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقا جهد جهيد وجزاك الله خيرا عليه خاصة انه باللغة العربية فهذا سيقرب الأمور الى الأذهان أكثر


----------



## tarek sht (20 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس*​


----------

